# MEV Updated their site



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

For those that follow MEV he updated his site.

57 Buick
59 Lincoln
67 Chevy
59 Tim Pistone stock car

are available and coming this year

51 Chevy, 64 Mercury, 59 Lark, 71 Firebird, 70&72 Torino plus several GT cars.

I have been wanting a 64 Mercury for a long time. I can see some new NASCAR builds with the Mercury and the Torinos. It will be interesting to see Mikes take on the Firebird as it probably be SWB


----------



## 65 Wagonaire (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up! Can't wait for the Lark!


----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

Please excuse what you might consider a dumb question - I am not a slot car person but happened to glance at the web site and see they have some nice '50's era cars including a '58 Edsel. I see these are sold without chassis. My question is what do you use for the chassis and where do you get that from?


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

This i think will fit most Mev bodies.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aurora-Thun...545960?hash=item23631aa528:g:YdQAAOSw--1Ws1Jf
>Tom<


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Super Coupe said:


> This i think will fit most Mev bodies.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aurora-Thun...545960?hash=item23631aa528:g:YdQAAOSw--1Ws1Jf
> >Tom<


Or Dash will... did a MEV true HO Scale 5? ford P/U :thumbsup:
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

pjedsel said:


> Please excuse what you might consider a dumb question - I am not a slot car person but happened to glance at the web site and see they have some nice '50's era cars including a '58 Edsel. I see these are sold without chassis. My question is what do you use for the chassis and where do you get that from?


you can get chassis on ebay you can use
aurora tjet chassis . new or used ..
dash tjet style chassis .

and autoworld and jhonny lightning tjet style chassis , but 
for some bodys you will need to swap out the wide rims n tires for narrow ones Mev sells narrow rims and some nice Vincent rims too .


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

60chevyjim said:


> you can get chassis on ebay you can use
> aurora tjet chassis . new or used ..
> dash tjet style chassis .
> 
> ...


Jim, the AW and JL chassis are slightly longer . So on Mike's bodies, it may be an issue. Due to his 1/87th or so scale. 

I have hundreds of Mikes stuff. I happen to think his are really cool. Cause he does models no one has!!!

I have the new stuff here, ie the 57 Skylark and the 67 Chevy and they're sweet!!!!

I currently have an order in with Mike .

I bothered him for years to make my 65 GS and I have about 60 so far!!!!

If you buy the bodies in kit form, 15 bucks, you'll have to so your own chrome bumpers and assemble them .If you buy them complete, 44, you get the body assembled and real chrome bumpers and they come in a case and have the card in the case with car model on it .


----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you for your answers. Much appreciated.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

pjedsel said:


> Please excuse what you might consider a dumb question - I am not a slot car person but happened to glance at the web site and see they have some nice '50's era cars including a '58 Edsel. I see these are sold without chassis. My question is what do you use for the chassis and where do you get that from?


Any NOS Aurora TJET chassis or the new Dash Chassis. Search Dash Motorsports on Facebook JAG Hobbies still has some, RTH-O and Balls Out racing both carry the NOS Aurora chassis


----------



## warnergt (Feb 9, 2000)

Here is MEV's website:
http://www.tjets.com/


----------

